# What's SUSI's starting point when calculating Reckonable Income?



## michaelm (6 Jun 2017)

Assuming a PAYE worker has no other income or disregards does SUSI take 'reckonable income' to be the figure detailed in the '(A) Pay' section of the P60? . . or do they start with '(D) Pay for USC purposes' and apply pension etc. as disregards?

I'm am particularly interested in how they treat the Public Service pension related deduction (PRD) and despite emails back and forth I haven't yet got a definitive answer.  Perhaps someone on AAM who is subject to PRD and has dealt with SUSI in recent years could clarify this.


----------



## Palerider (6 Jun 2017)

Your gross pay on the p60 is counted, your annual gross salary.


----------



## michaelm (7 Jun 2017)

Thanks.  I've just stumbled onto a SUSI document that states that they do allow for the PS Pension Related Deduction (unlike the Medical/GP Visit Card process).

"We allow a deduction for contributions to pension schemes and pension or retirement products, forexample, Personal Retirement Savings Account (PRSA) or Retirement Annuity Contract (RAC), within the limits allowed by the Revenue Commissioners, but we exclude any ‘unrelieved’ contributions carried forward from previous years. We also allow a deduction for the public service pension levy."


----------



## Allpartied (25 May 2021)

michaelm said:


> Thanks.  I've just stumbled onto a SUSI document that states that they do allow for the PS Pension Related Deduction (unlike the Medical/GP Visit Card process).
> 
> "We allow a deduction for contributions to pension schemes and pension or retirement products, forexample, Personal Retirement Savings Account (PRSA) or Retirement Annuity Contract (RAC), within the limits allowed by the Revenue Commissioners, but we exclude any ‘unrelieved’ contributions carried forward from previous years. We also allow a deduction for the public service pension levy."


I know this an old thread, but did SUSI disregard the PRD, as reckonable income. 
My daughters are applying  for SUSI grant, but it's unclear from the helpline and emails, if all pension contributions,  plus PRD ( ASC as it is now) is ignored in the reckonable income assessment.


----------



## michaelm (26 May 2021)

Yes, PRD/ASC is ignored in the reckonable income assessment.


----------

